# Dead tree broke



## Old Tree Guy (Dec 14, 2007)

Early October, a man climbed an Alder to remove it and the dead Alder next to it. After limbing and removing the top of the declining Alder, he moved over to the dead tree (Both trees about 50 feet and less than 12 inches at base.) He tied in to the dead tree with flip line and the movement caused a crack at the base. Still tied in to the live tree, flipped to the dead tree, he fell with the weight of the whole dead tree. Unable to unclip, the top of the other tree broke out with the weight and the man died on impact.

The company paid the guys by cash and there was no workers comp.

I'm sick and tired of bidding against these jerks who discount our industry for a quick buck!

I feel for the mans family but I'm PISSED OFF at the owner of this company.

By the way, he is still working???


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 14, 2007)

Alder is a soft wood known for cracking, very risky to climb a dead tree in that condition. Sad story, my condolances to the family and friends of this worker.


----------

